# HELP! Northern CA!!!



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I came across this baby:

Kojak - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes

Can anyone is Northern CA help? I left a message for Norcal rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kojak is Beautiful*

TO: Nicci831

Kojak is Beautiful.

*Here is the Golden Ret. Rescue Contact Link:

Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State*


*Here is Link to Kojak! Beautiful Pup!!!*Kojak - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes

HERE IS KOJAK!!
Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Kojak
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: 22099 
From: The SPCA of Monterey County More About KojakThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 

My Contact InfoThe SPCA of Monterey County 
Monterey, CA

Phone: 831-373-2631

Email adoption organization

Are you looking for a running companion? Look no further-I'm your dog!
I am a playful puppy who loves to explore!


Primary Color: Gold
Weight: 37.7
Age: 0yrs 6mths 0wks 

Adoption Fees: $250

ADOPTION INFORMATION: 
All animals adopted from The SPCA of Monterey County are spayed or neutered prior to adoption and have received vaccinations appropriate to age and species, permanent microchip identification, SPCA identification tag, health evaluations, behavior evaluations (for dogs) and more! Please note that in order to make the best match possible, potential adopters must come to The SPCA of Monterey County in person to meet with an adoption counselor and complete the adoption process. All members of the household (including other pets, if applicable) should be present to ensure the chosen pet is compatible with everyone. For the health and safety of our animals we do not place holds or do adoptions over the phone and we do not ship pets.

For more information on the adoption process please visit SPCA of Monterey County - Animal Welfare, Protection, Advocacy, Education.

ADOPTION HOURS: 
Monday - Friday: 11 A.M. TO 5 P.M.
Saturday - Sunday: 11 A.M. TO 4 P.M.

1002 Highway 68
Across from Mazda Raceway at Laguna Seca

(831) 373-2631 or 422-4721


Please Register on Petfinder
Sign up for our monthly newsletter and get: 

A chance to win 3 free doses of FRONTLINE ® 
Fun tips 
Animal welfare updates 
Special offers from Petfinder partners. 
Plus, when you Sign up it shows our sponsors you applaud their support of homeless pets.

®Frontline is a registered trademark of Merial. ©2007 Merial Limited, Duluth, GA. All rights reserved. FLE-7-PROPETFPROMO 
Pet Tips and Tricks
Help Your Pet Beat The Heat This Summer 
Pets, like people, can overheat and suffer heatstroke. Always offer plenty of water before, during, and after outdoor activities, and don't exercise or play hard with your pet in the heat of the day. (Some animals, particularly those with light- colored noses, may benefit from sunscreen for lengthy outside exposure—ask your vet.) Make sure your pet has a cool, shaded area to rest in if he is outdoors. Never leave your pet unattended in a car in the summer, even for a short period of time, as temperatures can rise fast! 
PLEASE READ: Information regarding adoptable pets is provided by the adopting organization and is neither checked for accuracy or completeness nor guaranteed to be accurate or complete. The health status and behavior of any pet found, adopted through, or listed on the Petfinder.com Website are the sole responsibility of the adoption organization listing the same and/or the adopting party, and by using this service, the adopting party releases Petfinder.com from any and all liability arising out of or in any way connected with the adoption of a pet listed on the Petfinder.com Website. See Terms of Use for more information.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Karen, I REALLY new to posting rescues =) I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicci831*

Nicci:

So Happy to Help. Just start calling and e-mlg. rescues.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I called both GR Rescues yesterday, no response yet =( I just want to get him but I don't have the $250.00 right now


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicci*

Nicci:

Have you called the Humane Society??

I think they would work with you with the money if they knew he'd be in a safe and loving home or rescue!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Nicci, do you want him to be your own dog or are you just trying to rescue him? I can try and help you with the fees if you want him for yourself. But there are plenty of rescues out there that will take this guy, he won't be put to sleep.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Nicci, do you want him to be your own dog or are you just trying to rescue him? I can try and help you with the fees if you want him for yourself. But there are plenty of rescues out there that will take this guy, he won't be put to sleep.


Thanks guys! I just wanted to bust him out of there and find him a good home myself. I am sure they won't put him to sleep....hopefully!!! I got a call from NorCal Rescues and she told me she was going to contact the two local people out in my area but she said it was touchy because there is alot of work involved and paperwork for the shelter to release the dog. I really wouldnt mind having another one (We have 2 already) but would love to find him a home too =)


----------

